# 93701



## pducharme (Jun 16, 2009)

What are most payor's requirements for 93701?  Are you using a modifier to get paid because of bundling?  

Thanks!


----------



## deeva456 (Jun 18, 2009)

most payers do not pay on 93701 unless you send in a report, but that does not guarantee they will pay. Medicare does not pay the bioimpedence.

Good luck,

Dolores, CPC,CCC


----------

